# CA, Riverside Temecula - Looking for DnD Group



## podfish (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi,
My name is Andy.  I am a 28 year old guy looking for a DnD group (of adults 18+), or to start one. I have been playing for 10 years or so, and am familiar with all versions of the rules, but am most comfortable with 3.0 or 3.5. I am willing to play other games as well.  I can DM or be a player.

I live in Perris, and I can host games at my house if needed. 
Feel free to e-mail me at ron.knight@cox.com if you are interested.


----------

